# POC Fly Fishing



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi guys, I will now be posting a fly fishing report in the "Guided fishing and hunting" section. Enjoy!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

hot spot like a mo-fo, brah.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice report.... Do you know a way we can get on your reports so we don't have to hunt them down?

Thanks, 
David


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

seadave said:


> Nice report.... Do you know a way we can get on your reports so we don't have to hunt them down?
> 
> Thanks,
> David


Dave, thank you for your interest. The only way I know of is to just check the forum ever so often.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

A new report is up! Enjoy.


----------

